# My new sony vaio overheating !!!!



## fz8975 (Nov 11, 2011)

*[Solved] My new sony vaio overheating !!!!*

I bought a sony vaio VPCEH28FN ON 4TH november
Today I installed fifa 2012 demo (from DiGiT oct'11)......
When I started a match the laptop just turned off due to overheating.............I don't what the problem is ??

Edit - suggest a good software for LOGGING CPU temp.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2011)

RealTEMP, CoreTEMP


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 12, 2011)

i used coretemp and found out that the laptop shuts down at 64-65 c  . . . .how can i stop this ? ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 12, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> i used coretemp and found out that the laptop shuts down at 64-65 c  . . . .how can i stop this ? ?



Usually CPU is set to trip at 95-110 degrees. 
Are you using overheat protection in coretemp? You can use it to let you Laptop be turned off at much lower temperatures?

Use GPU-Z to see what is the temperature of your gfx card.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 12, 2011)

i am not using overheat protection . ..even without coretemp it gets turned off ..

I will check temp of gpu tonight

but i dont think its the gpu   . . . . . .because it also turns off when i use multiple processor hungry apps. . .

-i called up sony cc he told me to update bios from the site . .
  i am currently downloading all updates.. . . .i am worried if it is a hardware issue or not. .???


----------



## asingh (Nov 13, 2011)

What does the BIOS changelog say...for the new BIOS.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually I told someone else to download updates..
But the updates didn't include any bios update....they were just drivers and sony bloatware.....I visited this site
Support for VPCEH28FN : E Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony Asia Pacific

where can I find BIOS update ??

any suggestions ??

It currently shows insyde h2 bios


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2011)

Google the chipset for your system. And pull it off Intel.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 15, 2011)

Its intel hm65 express chipset ..
I couldn't find any BIOS update  for it....


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2011)

Then there is none.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 16, 2011)

the cpu drips at just 60-65 c . . . And there is no BIOS update available. . .
Is there any way to increase  this value (temp) ? ? ?


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 21, 2011)

Problem Solved ...
I went to sony service centre ....they took it for 3 days and they fixed the problem..
When I asked what was the problem , they told me that 
1.air vents were to be cleaned (I was like  ....brand new laptop with dust..)
2. Windows was corrupt ..so they formatted and reinstalled windows (what would have been corrupt..all was fine with windows )

As soon as they gave me the laptop, I started testing the heating problem.
As it was formatted it had nothing.Fortunately I had my pen-drive with me.It had fifa12 demo setup.I installed the game played at full setting for some time.
I also had hardware monitor with me.the temp were going high but the cpu was not dripping ...
I was not satisfied with just fifa...so I thought of prime95.Downloaded it via tehering my phone's internet. Just ran the test which says'Maximu heat,power consumption..temps were going 75-78. I started fifa also and temps reached 84-85.I also went outside to check since the room was Air-Condtioned.

Hope I don't get future problems..
Any comments or suggestions


----------



## Akshay (Nov 27, 2011)

Dont forget to use cooler pad with Vaio.. Vaio always tend to overheat.. esp the top left side of the keypad. Cooler fans make a lot of difference.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 27, 2011)

Akshay said:


> Dont forget to use cooler pad with Vaio.. Vaio always tend to overheat.. esp the top left side of the keypad. Cooler fans make a lot of difference.



Not at all. Mine working perfectly. If at all it heats after playing games for hours, say around 75°, it takes barely a min or two to cool down.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the issue was solved with the 2nd gen i5 processor. However, another thing is that I have seen issues with sony screen as well... Know atleast 5 people using vaio and have developed some sort of defect in the screen after a year of use (horizontal / vertical lining of different colors - I have one green horizontal line on mine while others have multi colour lines)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, 2nd gen has considerably improved on cooling point. I too have 4 vaios in my group, 2 being old (first gen), but no screen issues, although one lappi overheats. (80° without playing games  )


----------

